# Italian threaded insert for C-40



## robert (Dec 8, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can find an Italian threaded insert for the bottom bracket of my C-40 HP? I've stripped the threading inside my C-40, and the crank keeps detaching from the frame. Neither carbon fiber repair place I've contacted (Calfee and RRVelo) have any Italian threaded inserts in stock. And, Colnago hasn't responded to my email enquires.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

robert said:


> Does anyone know where I can find an Italian threaded insert for the bottom bracket of my C-40 HP? I've stripped the threading inside my C-40, and the crank keeps detaching from the frame. Neither carbon fiber repair place I've contacted (Calfee and RRVelo) have any Italian threaded inserts in stock. And, Colnago hasn't responded to my email enquires.


Italy is effectively closed for August, there is no one at the Colnago office until the end of the month/September...


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Why don't you see if Calfee can put in an English and just get a new BB.


----------

